# UHS combined merit list uploaded



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, UHS uploaded the combined merit list for public medical colleges in Punjab. For detail look here
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/meritlist.pdf #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Hadia said:


> Hi, UHS uploaded the combined merit list for public medical colleges in Punjab. For detail look here
> http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/meritlist.pdf #happy


combined list is uploaded for the 1st time.........good work by uhs. #yes

mbbs merit on 1st gov. list will close almost at 82.2312 & bds at 81.9714. :happy:


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

can the private colleges display their merit lists now?


----------



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

Does this list include foreign and overseas students?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> can the private colleges display their merit lists now?


may b, because sehar on medstudentz told; sheikh zyaed is going to display today...

but according to rule, no private college can display before the government 1.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

dumyo said:


> Does this list include foreign and overseas students?


i dont think so..!

check the domicile column of students......no1 is from outside pak. #yes


----------

